# Just one bait..



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Sure I'm not going to pitch amm my lures but for conversation's sake if you only had one bait to Musky fish what would you want & why ?

For me I would say a white & Silver Musky Killer that I'd tweak a little


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

A spinnerbait.
A 2oz Grim Reaper, black and white skirt, double nickel willows, will work for me.

What I like about a spinnerbait.

You can slow roll it on the edge of weed beds.

You can cast it in the holes of weed beds and let her sink and more or less slowly drag it out of the weeds, giving it a little rip every now and then.

You can buzz it on top of weed beds. Although a colorado blade works better for this application than a willow.

You can add a keel weight to the wire shaft just in front of the jig head and troll them. They also work well in the prop wash on the slow troll.

Keep them tuned and you will find they are a very versatile bait.

Like most lures they are not a do all bait, but very close.

After saying all that about spinnerbaits, my favorite bait to fish is a Jake.

Its not as versatile a spinnerbait but fun to fish with. I like Suicks too.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll say a double colorado bladed buctail. Probably a 1 1/4 oz in black with a gold blade and a black blade, or both black.

CG


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm hear you Blue Pike! Love those Grim Reapers! Fast, slow, deep water, shallow ... a great all around bait.


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Spinnerbaits because of their versatility. Doesn't matter if its wood, weeds, rock, deep, shallow, calm, current, spring, summer or fall they can be quickly tweaked by changing weight and/or blade to fit any fishing condition.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

black and silver jointed shadrap or vibe


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I would use a big bucktail spinner for muskie


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd keep my Weagle, Cisco-pattern. One topwater fish is worth 2 otherwise.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

If it was for fishing in this part of the country, it would be a texas rigged lizzard, watermelon colored, fished slow near logs. Obviously, I wouldn't use any of my muskie lures, I can't catch crap with any of them, so I figured I'd try something different.


----------



## wolfbangduck (Jul 28, 2007)

Mepphs Spinny Minny!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

A black and silver foil Monster Shad good for casting and trolling


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

a live bass!! them muskie dont do nothin but kill basses!!

sorry i had to
if i had one bait(im not a ski guy btw) it would be a big streamer, if your gonna hook one on accident i'd want to do it with a fly rod


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

One bait what am i going to do with the other rods? i would have to give up with all the baits i have I have trouble catching them as it is let alone just one bait. i would keep a stick bait more then likely I love to run depth raiders but the ace flippers was my go to last yr and since i loaded up with some flippers this season at the musky show i will say the Ace Flipper


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

This can get very Expensive following this list here.. But that again.. thats is part of it..

Thanks for the insite fellas.... i was told a few times that if I start fishin for muskies.. "i will be ruined."....

I am looking forwad to it...

Frank


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

In Ohio .. Monster shad always catches fish ( even though I try to avoid using them... I've lost a few hawgs due to lure failure )


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

One of my homemade glide baits in crappie color.


----------



## Musky Hunter (Oct 15, 2006)

I have caught more muskies between myself and my guide clients on this lure than anything else I have used in over twenty years of musky fishing. Simple to fish, yet deadly on muskies from Kentucky to Canada!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I would have to agree on the Buchertail 700. It does catch fish for me, but if I had to choose just one lure, it would probably be Lil Ernie in a perch pattern.
I like to troll a lot, so the 700 would really limit me.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Definitely a 6" Wiley Musky King Jr....mainly for the versatility....you could cast it, jerk it, troll it, etc! It would have to be in Michigan Perch pattern with white belly!








This color!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

definitely a bucktail. preferably the green gold inhaler.sil/blk vibrax..sure cant argue that wiley though..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd go with a Lindy Hot Spot Bucktail with an Orange Blade/ Black Tail... Buchertails / Windel's Harassers are good too. 

For excitement I'd go with a Mike's Creaper or a Musky Jitterbug...I've yet to have the pleasure of catching a big ski on a topwater lure... Just pikie snakes..


----------

